# Sound speaker options



## drdoom (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Ghouls,
I do a garage haunt every year. For a few years now my standard sound delivery utilizes player boards connected to standard PC speakers for each room. I'm looking for a little more robust and convincing sound delivery without spending a ton. Perhaps better quality speakers? Any sources?
Thanks
DrDoom


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Doc, welcome to the forum! The options for sound are wide and varied, depending mainly on budget and the number of garage sales and second hand stores you want to visit.

People have had good luck using guitar amplifiers for individual prop sound. These vary widely in both cost and sound quality, so check around before committing. I'm sure someone else will chime in with recommendations for these.
For room sounds, I've used both boom boxes and home stereos connected to bookshelf type speakers. I've amassed a fair collection of both over the years and find that "home theater in a box" systems are good for ambient sounds. These are usually capable of "synthesizing" surround fields from stereo sounds, and as such are good for background noises (crickets, animals, evil laughs, blood curdling screams, etc.) I've found these at Goodwill stores and yard sales for next to nothing. If your room is small, a simple boom box will work wonders.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

DRdoom I am having no problems finding very cheap speakers at yard sales on Saturdays. $1 to $5 dollers each. What I can not find is yard sale receivers and cd players for haunt sound effects and music. Craigs list has a lot to choose from but the prices are higher.Good luck.


----------



## Prelude to a Nightmare (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm a professional haunt sound designer when I'm not writing.

I've used super cheap mp3 players from dollar general or online, if amount of sounds and music aren't a huge size a few mb mp3 player will be great. also play with stereo tracks for different rooms, on a budget you can use one source for two tracks (two speakers) Look at best buy for indoor outdoor speakers, I get a great set for about 60 bucks, they are passive (Non Powered), but they work great with stereo systems with built in amplifiers.

For something powered, look online at music supply stores, I use great behringer monitors that cost about 90 bucks.

ALSO, check out my blog frequently, It's for sound design in haunted attractions! http://www.scaretacticproductions.com


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You can often find decent and low priced stereo equipment on eBay. I like to use small bookshelf stereo because they are smaller with good sound and bass response. I ran tech for a pro haunt for the last five years and have used everything from pro audio gear to wireless.and wire landscape speakers.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't write off Goodwill and Salvation Army thrift stores either. I got a 200w sony rack system with speakers for $20 at the local Goodwill just recently. Great places for prop clothing too. 

HTH,
RandalB


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I got my new speakers for last season here and was pretty happy with them.

http://www.onlyfactorydirect.com/c-51-outdoor-value-packs.aspx


----------

